# Only a few days left of 15% off at Extreme Peptide



## TwisT (Jun 23, 2011)

Of course, PM me for the discount code 

After this week, I will still have a discount code for you all, but of course it wont be 15% so get on this!


-T


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 27, 2011)

When does this expire?


----------

